# Rockport High Tides



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Well the high tides are back! The sudden increase in water has changed everything from the pattern that had been established for the past several months. The reds have scattered somewhat and don't seem to be holding on outside shorelines like they had been. Most of the reds we have been catching are back in the lakes. Good sized drum are still holding on hard sand in 2-4' of water.


----------

